# Randolph county



## DaddyPaul (Oct 17, 2005)

Hadn't been able to get up to the club to hunt yet, hoping this coming weekend I will make it?  Any reports on what the deer are doing around Cuthbert?


----------



## duckbill (Oct 17, 2005)

DP,
Part of our lease is in Randolph.  Several guys hunted this weekend and the deer were moving pretty well.  2 does and an 8pt were killed.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 23, 2005)

4 of us in camp on 10-22, 23.  Saw a total of 7 deer of which two were bucks, a spike and a "shooter" that messed on one of the guys in my party.  Two hogs were killed and we ate good.  Movement was a little less than what I was expecting but it is early yet.  Plots need rain in a big way!  Be back the week after Halloween, gotta trick or treat with the young'uns!


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 27, 2005)

*deer*

I love hunting in Randolph Co, I first made it there to a paid hunt at Bucks -n- Beards which had plenty of Does but no Bucks. Then I met up with a man I do a paid hunt with every year. Anybody know of an opening in a club or interested in letting me go on a paid hunt? Beautiful country, lots of deer, nice folks wish I lived closer. 

Thanks Chris

I just got a small lease my club had for the last 11 years (before Plum Creek sold the other 1800 acres) and was wanting to trade out a hunt with someone. I live in SE Georgia and my club has deer (although no monsters in SE GA) turkey everywhere, hogs and also, I am loaded with Wood ducks. I would like a chance at killing a nice buck so if anybody wants to work something out let me know.


----------

